# When for pomps?



## iceoiler (Jan 11, 2013)

Just confused, i come down to perdio key first week of april, and i have been told two different things, one is that is the end of pompano season in the surf and only be a few around, and two that april is the best month to pomp fish? Anyone help me out?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

March through may is prime time. Last April had some of the best pomp fishing we've had in recent yrs


----------



## colescoconutz (Jul 23, 2012)

Im by no means an expert when it comes to surf fishing these parts but im pretty sure early April should be a good month for pompano fishing as long as the water temperature gets up in the 67-71 degree range.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Chris V said:


> March through may is prime time. Last April had some of the best pomp fishing we've had in recent yrs


+1 !!


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it was last May when I kept hookin pomps on Sikes while goin for Spanish with a gotcha. They were hungry!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

DaTzr said:


> I think it was last May when I kept hookin pomps on Sikes while goin for Spanish with a gotcha. They were hungry!


Pomps on gotchas= hungry pomps!

If I'm not mistaken, the all tackle record pompano was caught on a mirrolure top dog. I've caught two on topwaters at west pass in gulf shores while trout fishing. Proof that they may taste great, but they're still a jack


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

I waz glad they were hungry too, First time ever for me getting pompz not off the beach!
Sure did hate HAVING eat a 'jack' LOL


----------



## Joe Sixpack (Jul 30, 2011)

Can you catch them when its this damn cold?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Fishing*



Joe Sixpack said:


> Can you catch them when its this damn cold?


Pompano like a water temperature above 67 degrees F. 

The surface temperature may be real chilly while the fish swim in relative comfort.

Bundle up and go fishing! C2


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Pomp bait*

Hey guys im fairly new to the forum. I have always stopped in to check out the posts but just recently made and account so now i can say I'm a proud member! Now i know pompanos favorite bait is live sand fleas but do the berkley gulp brand artificials work at all on the same pompano rig as the real thing?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Honestly If live bait is available then that's your best bet! Fresh shrimp work well to!


----------

